# Brahms Viola Sonata in f minor- Any Tips?



## xMAESTROx (May 17, 2012)

I've started working on this piece in preparation to perform the first movement for a masterclass in a little over a month, and was wondering if you guys had any tips for how to tackle some of the aspects of this piece- bow distribution, string crossing, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## astronautnic (Mar 25, 2013)

A very specific technical request that one. I'd suggest you to contact this marvellous conductor and cellist himself who happens to have a very profound understanding and playing practise of Brahms...
http://kennethwoods.net/blog1/


----------

